# Ancient Philistine Dig Supports Biblical Account



## StriperAddict (Jul 22, 2011)

Neat article. Other links on the page are a good read as well.

Ancient Philistine Dig Supports Biblical Account


----------



## Ronnie T (Jul 22, 2011)

Very interesting stuff.
I wish I had the time to look into all the finds that have been made and documented.
It must be very exciting work.

Thanks for posting this.


----------

